# How do you make Wulfen?



## Lupercal101 (Jan 26, 2009)

I was thinking of making a 13th Company army but I have no idea how to make a Wulfen pack. All the wolfly looking heads are way to big, and beast men heads do not look like wolfs. How do I do it???????


----------



## dtq (Feb 19, 2009)

Unfortunately GW dont do their purpose made wulfen any more, they were nice models. Might be able to find them on ebay sometime... Its possible there might be new wulfen models in September. Before the 13th company came out it was just suggested to make a pose or facial tatoos etc to some how mark out their beast like state. Making them Knuckle draggers may be one way to make it work, Lean the torso forward and dont equip with them with weapons...

The old wulfen models look like this:-


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

Some games shops still have a box or two of 13th Company, but they're increasingly hard to find. I bought a box of them the other day "just because", and still haven't gotten around to assembling or painting them.


----------



## dtq (Feb 19, 2009)

Ive just spotted something, those wulfen all have aquila's on their chest, now I know they salvage their armour from fallen chaos, but I thought only one legion (Emperors Children) had the honour of wearing the aquila before the heresy? Surely as the 13th company were a beginning of the heresy era force they shouldnt have had aquilas?


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

They dont need to salvage armour- they were wearing it when they entered the warp. The armour and weapons they carry now are just remnants of what they were wearing/carrying 10000 years ago when they were lost.

You can find wulfen on ebay... but unless your a millionaire I wouldnt advise it, they are damn expensive.


----------



## dtq (Feb 19, 2009)

Tim/Steve said:


> They dont need to salvage armour- they were wearing it when they entered the warp. The armour and weapons they carry now are just remnants of what they were wearing/carrying 10000 years ago when they were lost.
> 
> You can find wulfen on ebay... but unless your a millionaire I wouldnt advise it, they are damn expensive.


13th company fluff specifically says they did salvage chaos armour to replace their stuff as it wore out \ was damaged beyond field repair, thats part of why the 13th company box sets came with chaos sprues it wasnt about their stuff mutating it was stuff they salvaged from their fallen foes. When Ragnar mets the 13th company in the space wolf series he can pick out the traitor chapters that theyve utilised armour parts from. Although they may be "lost" to the Spacewolves The 13th company arent "lost" as such they are just carrying on their mission. They know where they are and they know their way home, or at least so it appears from the space wolf series.


----------



## Lupercal101 (Jan 26, 2009)

This may sound a little harsh, but can you please argue about the fluff in another thread? I really want to know how to make wulfen so i can make my army unique. Vrykolas2k, can you please sell me that box or another that you find!!!!!!!!! I live in Australia and were not a very board-gaming nation so I know there will not be one anywere I could get one within an one hundred kilometre radius. Please!!!!!!!! There is not much i wouldn't pay for those! Will start thread in Trading!!!!!! 

That is not rejecting any ideas one might have about custom making them.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

If your flush then you can try eBay.. I recon most people with post to Oz although it'll cost you an absolute shed load to get an armies worth.
You cold convert them without all that much effort- I would buy a box of blood claws and some dire wolves (or similar). Blood claws set will give you the basic marine set plus enough non-helmet heads. Replace the hands with the claws from the wolf sets and tatoo the faces.
You can also plane off some of the wolf fur and arrange it into the cracks between power armour body/shoulders... should make some cool looking conversions

Alternatively, just wait for 6 months for the new SW dex,... wulfen are strongly rumoured to be in it so we might see a return of the box set (here's hoping)


----------



## dtq (Feb 19, 2009)

Heres a box on the uk ebay site, the seller posts world wide.

wulfen box

Just over 125 AUS Dollars


----------



## Lupercal101 (Jan 26, 2009)

JESUS F***KING CHRIST!!!!!! 125 DOLLARS FOR FIVE METAL FIGURES! ARE YOU SERIOUS!? Jezz, I rekon 70 aus dollars would be pushing it, but 125! i know their rare but bloody hell, I'd rather just custom make them or wait the 6 months or so until they re-do them. 

Seeing buying them is so damn expensive, just custom makeing ideas please!!!


----------



## solkan (Apr 24, 2008)

I could have sworn that the beastmen plastic figures had hair, so I was going to suggest just buying a box of beastmen and using that to convert a regular box of marines or chaos marines, but they all have horns instead of manes. That pretty much just leaves picking a convenient source of plastic or metal heads and using green stuff to add the manes, but that shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## gingerfeller (Nov 17, 2010)

I have made a few using the bodys and legs of space wolves for my mark of the wulfen. but if your doing 13 company it will take a long time, but if your going to i would use korne zerker legs with any old marine body, bare arms from chaos maruader pack, with hands from genestealers or bloodletters. u could then use a basic head and green stuff option for a snout and fur on the arms or just use the slightly to big wolf heads in the wolf packs. sorry i cant be more help but there is no cheap way to make them at the moment.
ill put some pics on soon of my wulfen see what you think


----------



## Caratacos (Aug 26, 2008)

Umm... you are just two years late with your post.


----------

